# Noromectin for chickens



## Shellshocker66

So in my quest to find a rooster for my crazy hens, I've been offered an assortment of roosters.. Been an interesting few weeks as my first $5 rooster laid an egg (I ask and asked the guy if he was sure it was a rooster and he kept saying he knew his chickens and it was just a young RIR rooster.... We changed her name from Wapato to Wapata after the egg), to being offered manly roosters that would take care of my hens (who I love watching sit on top of the chicken house scared to death to come down, because they are barely out of the egg!) and then I got offered a rooster from a gal who knew I was looking and she is trying to help a very elderly gentleman rehome his prized chickens as he can't take care of them anymore.

So these elderly person chickens I felt sorry for as they looked to be in pretty rough shape. Bad case of scaly leg mites, and pretty sure they have body mites as well. One is a rooster and he came with a girlfriend, they are both Cochin, so he is a big boy and she is medium sized. I've seen that ivermectin can be used on chickens. Well I only have the inject-able for the goats. Does anyone know if it's safe to give them a drop each orally to try and get rid of the mites a little quicker?


----------



## ksalvagno

Boy, I don't know. I hope someone has an answer for you. I believe the injectable is safe orally but I have no idea on the dosage.


----------



## Stacykins

A lot of the folks on backyard chickens user ivermectin pour on for their chickens. Three to four drops directly on the skin on the back. I personally haven't used it on my chooks, though.


----------



## JaLyn

Really the best thing to do fo scaly leg mites is smother the mites by covering the legs with petroleum jelly r dipping them (daily or weekly to get rid of a problem and monthly for prevention) ub vegetable or linseed oil.


----------

